# Toro 928 HD wandering chute control issue



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

I used my brand new 2019 Toro 928 HD OAE for the first time. Love the power and the way the machine handles. However I'm having issues with the discharge chute and chute deflector staying put. The chute deflector only stays locked in a 1 o'clock/4 o'clock positions. The discharge chute wanders in certain positions..especially when snow starts being blown out. I assumed when I bought this model both the chute and deflector locked in any position when quick stik is moved and left in that position.


----------



## robs9 (Sep 5, 2018)

I have a 2008 1028 Power Max with the Quick Stick and it locks into any position I put it in. I would talk to the dealer for sure.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodsboy (Nov 1, 2018)

My 2019 928 HD has the same issue, the discharge chute is very hard to get to stay where you want it. Also right drive handle releases with in 8' ore less if let go and still holding down on left auger handle. So far has blown any type of snow weave got better than expected.


----------



## Greg13 (Nov 25, 2018)

Contact the dealer, obviously a warranty issue let them worry about it.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

On my 1128 HD, when into heavy snow I can hardly move my chute. But blows great so I am happy


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

Hanky said:


> On my 1128 HD, when into heavy snow I can hardly move my chute. But blows great so I am happy


The quick stick handle was redesigned with this new series of HD's 

There might be some bugs in it


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

*Contacted Toro*

On page 22 of the 928HD OAE owners manual ( figures 39 thru 41 ) it shows how to adjust the Discharge-Chute latch. After removing the gear cover, I discovered I don't have the bolt connected to the cable clamp to adjust tension on the cable as shown in figure 40. I think the big issue with problem is the latch gear teeth don't always engage due to too much slack in the cable. I contacted Toro and will also stop by my dealer and ask them for any ideas. I am wondering if this is a machine vibration issue that affects the gear box.


----------



## JamesS (Jan 30, 2019)

*Contact from Toro....*

As expected.. Toro's advise was to return it to dealer for examination. I examined the complete chute direction mechanism and only real issue with this problem is the Latch-Chute key does not always lock in to the Gear-Chute teeth causing the whole chute to wander. I loosened the Spring-Torsion coil that the Latch-Chute key is attached to a bit. This allows better movement when unlocking joystick. The chute still does not lock in sometimes but I found if you "jiggle" the joystick a bit the Latch-Chute key will lock in to the Gear-Chute teeth.


----------



## blowman (Feb 6, 2019)

JamesS said:


> As expected.. Toro's advise was to return it to dealer for examination. I examined the complete chute direction mechanism and only real issue with this problem is the Latch-Chute key does not always lock in to the Gear-Chute teeth causing the whole chute to wander. I loosened the Spring-Torsion coil that the Latch-Chute key is attached to a bit. This allows better movement when unlocking joystick. The chute still does not lock in sometimes but I found if you "jiggle" the joystick a bit the Latch-Chute key will lock in to the Gear-Chute teeth.


On my 726 TE I sometimes also need to jiggle the joystick to get the chute to lock into place. The colder it is the more of an issue the need to jiggle joystick seems to be. I thought mine was froze up or broken, but just a simple jiggle locks it in.


----------

